# Topics > Agriculture >  Robots for agriculture and viticulture, Naio Technologies, Toulouse, France

## Airicist

Designer - Naio Technologies

Oz, assistance market gardening robot for time-consuming and arduous tasks

Dino, vegetable weeding robot

Ted, vineyards robot

Playlist "Dino - Autonomous mechanical weeding robot"

----------


## Airicist

Weeding Robot Dino on lettuces - USA California June 2019

Jun 26, 2019




> Dino, autonomous robot weed control on lettuces in California, USA.

----------


## Airicist

Ted : autonomous electrical weeding robot for vineyards

Nov 12, 2019




> Ted, the weeding robot by Naïo Technologies.
> - Field, Speed and Implement settings
> - Universal inteface for mechanical weeding tool
> - Autonomous U-turn
> - Autonomous navigation in the filed using RTK GPS
> - Up to 5 ha/day
> - Mobile Notifications and Monitoring  app

----------


## Airicist

Ted, the wine-grower's robot

Jun 29, 2020




> Discover how Oz uses the seeder to provide precise and high-quality sowing.

----------


## Airicist

Tut'Oz: the seeder

Jun 29, 2020




> Discover how Oz uses the seeder to provide precise and high-quality sowing.

----------

